# VIA Ocean Tips?



## FreeskierInVT (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey all,

I just booked my tickets for a train adventure in August on the Ocean. I'm going coach from Montreal to Halifax, then returning in Sleeper Plus class (not the Park Car) a few days later. I grabbed what I thought to be a great deal on the return trip with my sleeper ticket only costing ~$250 with the current "50% off or more" fare special.

This will be my first time on VIA Rail, so any thoughts or comments on things to look for or experience on my trip are much appreciated!!! Next on my VIA bucket list is the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver, but I'm waiting until either this coming winter or the following winter to do that.

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice trip and a sweet deal Josh! Hopefully you've read the thread on here with trip reports etc about VIA,!

NS VIA Fan is especially knowledgeable about the Ocean since he lives in the Maritimes!

Good idea to ride the Canadian on an Express or 50% off Fare but theyre not just in the Winter, they tend to show up till the start of June and then again after Canadian Thanksgiving in Oct. ( except for the Christmas/ New Years Holidays!)


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 16, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]You should have a great trip on the Ocean! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Riding Coach to Halifax you’ll be in one of the Renaissance cars and if you are a single traveler, you have the option of a single seat…….layout is three seats across, a double seat on one side of the aisle and a single on the other. (similar to Amtrak Business Class cars)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]The current consist is 4 coaches, 8 sleepers, a lounge for coach passengers, another for sleeper passengers, a diner and a Park Car.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Longer stops are at Sainte-Foy, Campbellton and Moncton and you’ll have a few minutes to get off for photos etc.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Returning you’ll be in a Ren Sleeper. The Sleeper-Plus cars are just ahead of the Park but separated by a transition car. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]One of the highlights of the trip is at Quebec City where the Ocean crosses the Quebec Bridge to reach the stop at Sainte-Foy on the north shore of the St. Lawrence. The train will head into the station then back out about 3 1\2 miles to reach the mainline at Joffre. Make sure you’re in the Park Car’s Dome for the back-up move and play engineer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]And some railfanning to do in Halifax:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Just after the Ocean arrives, it will be turned on the loop-track at the Halifax Container Terminal. Quite easy to watch from the bridge at Young Ave.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]You can also watch the container trains being made up here or head out to the main yard at Rockingham......also take a harbour ferry over to Dartmouth to see activity in the CN yard along the waterfront....easily visible from the ped-way at the ferry terminal.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Enjoy![/SIZE]


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you so much NS VIA Fan!! I just took a trip in Amtrak's business class car on the Vermonter for the first time, so it sounds like it will be an enjoyable trip even in Coach. Being in Sleeper Plus class, I have access to the Park Car, correct?

Also do you have any tips on getting out to the Bay of Fundy via bus/tour or even train? I've been researching that a bit but am not having much luck with finding a way to get there. There was one tour I found but the aren't running any trips during my time in Halifax.

Thanks again!!

Josh


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 17, 2014)

This is all I've got: http://www.maritimebus.com/en/. And this: http://www.cptdb.ca/index.php?showtopic=15312. Too bad Acadian died, they used some of the most luxurious regular-seated buses on the road.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Yes, Sleeper Plus passengers have exclusive use of the Park Car during the summer and fall. All sleeper passengers have access to the Park at other times of the year.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/atlantic-canada/montreal-halifax-ocean/classes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Easiest way to reach the Bay of Fundy is to rent a car. The Dominion Atlantic Railway “Dayliners” are long-gone and the closest bus stops on “Maritime Bus” would be Windsor, Wolfville or Kentville........but here’s some of tours offered: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.greatearthexpeditions.com/adventure-tours/bay-of-fundy-tour.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://brucestours.ca/halifaxbayoffundy.html[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.bluediamondtours.com/novascotiatours/fundy.php[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.aberdeenbustours.ca/?page_id=57[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]One of the phenomenons of the Bay of Fundy are the Tidal Bores……a wave of water that rushes up the river during the tide change. You can see one in the Salmon River at Truro not far from the VIA Station. Or another at Moncton…..again close to the VIA Station but times change daily.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 17, 2014)

One of the most famous parts of AU are the Rail Fan Bores. But I digress.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2014)

CBC just did a story on the supper-time news this evening about tidal bore rafting. The river might be calm at the old Dominion Atlantic Railway Bridge at Maitland.....












But when the Bore arrives......

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/supermoon-makes-for-wild-tidal-bore-rafting-on-shubenacadie-1.2710143


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 17, 2014)

Too bad the bridge is gone yet refuses to die.....


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jul 18, 2014)

Definitely going to look into some of the bus tours since I'm too young to rent a car. The first link you posted looks phenomenal but unfortunately they aren't running any tours the week I'm in Halifax.

Another question: During my first leg out to Halifax in Economy class, will I be able to eat in the dining car, or is that for sleeper passengers only?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 18, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]Service in the Dining Car goes something like this: Sleeper Plus passengers get first choice and meals are complementary. Next is regular sleeper and those passengers pay…….and if there’s anything left, coach passengers are next. That said, I’ve travelled coach on the Ocean and haven’t had a problem eating in the diner but that was off-season in the winter when the train wasn’t crowded.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Anyway…..you won’t starve in coach….here’s the take-out menu:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/images/useful_info/onboard-the-train/Meals/est/out-oce-eco.jpg [/SIZE]


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Aug 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity I was checking what the fare would be for my trip if I had waited until now to book, but my departure from Montreal is nearly sold out! There isn't a single seat left in economy class and just a cabin for two left for my leg from Montreal to Halifax. Should I expect to not be able to eat in the diner?

On my return trip only cabins and Economy Plus class are left, so I imagine it'll be slightly less busy. I have a cabin for that leg anyway, so it's less of a worry.


----------

